

jQuery Desktop - basdog22
http://sonspring.com/journal/jquery-desktop

======
mrshoe
I want a desktop OS that runs web apps so well that it obviates the need for a
browser, not an app that runs in the browser that emulates my current desktop
OS.

~~~
jamesbritt
Shades of ActiveDesktop and desktop HTML widget things.

My desktop background used to be a Webcam image. The novelty wears off,
though.

~~~
JeffJenkins
I really liked ActiveDesktop. I made my desktop a web page with links to
common places I went on my computer.

------
sx
Impressive work and I don't want to be discouraging but I think that
transferring the Desktop paradigm to the web is probably not the best way of
building powerful web interfaces

~~~
axod
Agreed. It's like making a car that looks like a horse+cart. Fun to do, but no
one would use it.

------
markbnine
Now if only you could run emacs on your desktop in your browser on your
desktop.

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
Browser-based X11 implementation?

...

------
shughes
I think something like this could be ideal for a hosting company's client
interface.

~~~
andrewtj
I think one of the great things about the web is having client interfaces
tailored specifically to the domain being dealt with. I don't think a
traditional desktop interface - that is something that is great at handling
disparate/undefined domains - is a good choice for something with a finite
scope.

------
rajasaur
I was thinking keyboard shortcuts would have been implemented, went to the
demo page , opened "my computer", hit Alt+F4 (thinking that itd close the "my
computer" modal, boom, my browser closed.

Would be nice to integrate keyboard shortcuts in there as well. Good job
though.

------
genecyber
I'm updating the desktop from proof of concept to full app.
<http://www.prototypic.net/rssbus/desktop/desktop.html>

------
kree10
Reminds me of <http://robin.sourceforge.net/> which was sort of an all-XUL
version of this.

------
der_ketzer
I have a question. What about Chrome OS, I think the idea behind it is to
build something like this, or?

~~~
der_ketzer
Sorry but can someone explain me why was I downvoted. I thought it was a legit
question.

~~~
andrewtj
I assume you've been down voted because Chrome OS as the name implies will be
an operating system (not a web page) and a cursory investigation would have
revealed that. Aside from that, the structure of your sentence is awkward and
further implies a lack of thought prior to clicking 'reply'.

